# Installing curtain rod without drilling



## djay17 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help with this problem i have

Is it in anyway possible to install a curtain set (rod, the thing holding the rod, the curtain etc etc) without drilling the wall above the window ?

The window frame is made of hard plastic btw, is there some way to mount the rod using the frame ?

Thanks for any reply, its a weird request I know


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

There are tension rods that fit between the frame and spring out and hold in place
https://www.google.ca/search?q=curtain%20tension%20rod&aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod%3D7&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=uCe8UJiaJ-30iwLHnIHwBg&biw=1213&bih=741&sei=vie8UN2LE8mziwKKqoDgBA

another way is to use stick on hooks


----------



## iGeek (Oct 15, 2012)

Tension rod similar to your bathroom curtain rod. Available in different lengths and colors


----------



## djay17 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the suggestion on using tension rods, however i don't think it will be feasible as the walls parallel to the window frame are not flat surfaces, also the window have a frame which have verticle and horizontal "rods" giving the window a grill look, you cant jump oit of the window.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

3m makes stick on hooks of all sorts, some you can even unstick ad not wreck the paint.


----------



## djay17 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Pics and how to edit post*

How do you edit the original post ?

Anyway here are the pictures of the window frame I mention in the original post


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you want it removable you can use heavy duty Velcro strips.


----------



## rualesbuilding (Dec 15, 2012)

Suction cups and adhesive area unit ne'er appropriate for curtains of any kind, even light-weight ones. It's potential to use a hammer and nail to create pilot holes, however reckoning on precisely what you have got happening there in terms of wall end, age of the wood you are golf stroke the outlet in, however deep your pilot hole should be, you may do some hard-to-fix injury with a hammer and a nail, or it'd simply not work on all for numerous reasons. A drill very is that the correct tool to try and do what you would like to try and do, and victimization the right tool is that the smartest thing to try and do.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

rualesbuilding said:


> Suction cups and adhesive area unit ne'er appropriate for curtains of any kind, even light-weight ones. It's potential to use a hammer and nail to create pilot holes, however reckoning on precisely what you have got happening there in terms of wall end, age of the wood you are golf stroke the outlet in, however deep your pilot hole should be, you may do some hard-to-fix injury with a hammer and a nail, or it'd simply not work on all for numerous reasons. A drill very is that the correct tool to try and do what you would like to try and do, and victimization the right tool is that the smartest thing to try and do.


Huh??


----------

